# Wireless Network   HELP!!!!



## HPtallman (Apr 27, 2004)

I recently set up a wireless network in my home.  I have a desktop computer hooked up through an ethernet cable on a microsoft router, and I have a notebook conected with a wireless adapter.   Both computers can acces the internet over the network, but the computers will not detect each other on the network (for file sharing).   I made sure that both computers are in the same workgroup and that File Sharing is enabled.  Does anyone know how to get the computers to detect each other over the wireless for file shareing.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 27, 2004)

Make sure you've disabled (or set special rules) for any firewalls you have installed. Including Norton Internet security, ZoneAlarm etc.


----------



## [tab] (Apr 27, 2004)

Are they in the same subnet?  Can they ping each other?


----------



## HPtallman (Apr 27, 2004)

I do not have any firewalls installed other than the one that comes with Windows XP.   How do I go about pinging the computers, and how do I tell if they are in the same subnet?


----------



## [tab] (Apr 28, 2004)

What are their IP addresses?

Ping is a network testing utility... go to a command prompt and type:
ping [ip address]


----------



## 316 (Jan 4, 2009)

well the only thing i can come up with is try seeing if it has any new drivers or anything at all iff all else fails i guess you could try a different router... ? dont know if that will help (im new)


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 4, 2009)

316 said:


> well the only thing i can come up with is try seeing if it has any new drivers or anything at all iff all else fails i guess you could try a different router... ? dont know if that will help (im new)



You do realize that this thread is almost 5 years old????  Look at the date before posting to threads please.


----------



## bengal85 (Jan 5, 2009)

no clue if they are int the same workgroup and named the same they should work just fine


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 5, 2009)

bengal85 said:


> no clue if they are int the same workgroup and named the same they should work just fine



Again, this thread is 5 years old.  Please look at date before posting....


----------

